# Applying Ferts - What time?



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Does it matter what time of day you apply ferts?
My gut tells me to apply in the morning.


----------



## glenhead (Jan 29, 2005)

Ok, I'll toss in two cents' worth.

I doubt it's really completely relevant. The ferts are going into the water column, and will stay suspended there until used by the plants. That said, I add them in the morning. I figure that it's sorta like fertilizing the grass - you'll get the biggest bang for the buck if you feed the plants when they're "eating", and they use the most resources during photosynthesis, and photosynthesis requires light. Most people tend not to fertilize the lawn in the winter, as most grass is dormant (no, I don't need argument from those in more temperate climates where the grass grows year-round, thank you!) You fertilize when the plants need it most. Gotta admit, though, that another reason I dose in the morning is that I know danged good and well I'll forget more frequently after a hard day of work - it's a sanity-preservation tactic as well.

Maybe more like a cent and a half....


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

It doesn't really matter when you add the ferts, as long as you're consistent in your day to day schedule. Personally, I add mine when I top the tank off at night after I get home. If you dose dry directly into the tank it's best to do it after you've fed the fish. I've lost fish in the past because they thought some of the undisolved particles were food. Just find what works best for you and stick to a routine, that's the best way of not forgetting to dose. 

Best,
Phil


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I agree that it does not matter, the plants are going to use the nutrients when they are needed. I dose in the evening after I get home from work, just because that is easier for me.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for all the good info. I guess it doesn't reallly matter. Since I have your attention, I'm having trouble with my wistera difformis.
Seems that it's a magnet for hairy algae which seems to stunt it's growth. I have java moss, hygrophila and hygrophila sunset without a problem, but the wisteria has this problem, any solutions?

I have just over 2wpg cf 6700k, using a small amount of co2 via hagen diffuser on 46g, eco-complete.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

The small amount of CO2 is your problem. I my experience, unless your tank is well established, even 2wpg will require decent amounts, 25-35ppm, to remain algae free. You need all your other nutrients also, but Co2 is usually the most important and the easiest to overlook.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Houseofcards..._ What is your N03 & P04 readings?_ ...Also test your KH & PH readings to see exactly how much C02 is in the water, you need to keep it between 20-30ppm.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Trenac - The KH is 3 and PH is 7.0.
so I guess my co2 is approximately 9. So I need to get this up.

? - When you test KH by adding drops to liquid to turn yellow to blue do you count the first drop into the clear water or only the drops after it turns yellow. - Thanks.


----------



## SAWALLACE (Dec 24, 2004)

For all the test kits i've tried you count all the drops, including the first one.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks, so if that's true my co2 is 9ppm and my kh is 3.

My nitrates are zero, does anyone know what my nitrates should be for my plants in this situation.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

click here


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Get the C02 up to 20ppm, your N03 at 10ppm & P04 at 0.4; this will be a good balance. As always watch your plants to see if these readings need to be tweaked.



houseofcards said:


> Thanks, so if that's true my co2 is 9ppm and my kh is 3.
> 
> My nitrates are zero, does anyone know what my nitrates should be for my plants in this situation.


----------

